# Staves with Spiral write up



## NGLJ (Dec 14, 2021)

When I started this I had no idea that it would generate such interest. The principle is really quite simple as the writeup will show. It is the execution where there can be some challenges. Please see this thread for the early posts on this - 8 Stave Experiment. I hope my write up is clear but if not please let me know.


----------



## crokett (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice writeup.  You should submit this for inclusion in the library.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 14, 2021)

This could also be the first inclusion to our newly formed forum about jigs. Have to say I did not see the procedure you used coming. I had a whole different idea in my head. Your setup makes for many different end designs. Interesting. Hopefully I can eventually find some time in the future to play with this. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Chasper (Dec 14, 2021)

Great idea and excellent write up. Thanks. In addition to the need for accuracy in building the cutting the staves, I would also have concerns about the drill bit wandering in the long hole. Assuming you are thinking of this as ending up long enough to make into a two section, that will be a long hole to drill. I have a suggestion that may make it possible to drill a shorter hole which will be less likely to wander. 

Mark the entry and exit point, drill a shallow starter hole at the entry and exit point. Chuck that up and turn it to round so that you have a pen blank that is a spiral. From there you can cut it in half and drill shorter holes from centers to ends.


----------



## magpens (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks for the write-up !

I now understand the results you showed in your previous thread . . . the results that ensue from the position and angle of the drilling.

The puzzling part, which is now seen as a natural consequence of the drilling, was that I was expecting a "spiral" pattern in the final blank.
The word "spiral" implies regularity, but the results show an irregularity which defied my concept of "spiral".

As we used to say on occasion . . . " It's all so clear to me now ! "

I would say that the now-documented construction method, including the drilling, presents a quite novel approach to blank segmentation,
although the term "segmentation" implies a broader concept so perhaps my use of the term is not quite appropriate.

Well done, Graham !!!

Some possibly interesting extensions of this idea might be :- (a) use different coloured woods for all of ( or some of ) the staves;
and (b) start with staves each having different apex angles.

You have used 8 staves, each having an apex angle of 45 degrees ( adding to a total of 360 degrees ). . If you used staves of different angular
extent ( but still adding to 360 degrees, of course ), you could conceivably achieve some pretty "wild" results with a variety of wood colours !


----------



## Wayne (Dec 14, 2021)

NGLJ said:


> When I started this I had no idea that it would generate such interest. The principle is really quite simple as the writeup will show. It is the execution where there can be some challenges. Please see this thread for the early posts on this - 8 Stave Experiment. I hope my write up is clear but if not please let me know.


Great write up Graham. Yes this should be in the library.

One thought, if like to see some samples of blanks that you have created in this tutorial.

Check out https://www.penturners.org/resources/create-and-submit-tutorials.117/ you'll see how to include this in the library.


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 14, 2021)

magpens said:


> Thanks for the write-up !
> 
> I now understand the results you showed in your previous thread . . . the results that ensue from the position and angle of the drilling.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like your ideas. I see this as the beginning and nowhere near the end. It is good example of having an idea one day and playing with it not knowing how it will turn out or even have any value at all. I had already thought about different colored woods, something that I like. I had not thought about different angles for the staves but that simply expands the many possibilities.


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Wayne said:


> Great write up Graham. Yes this should be in the library.
> 
> One thought, if like to see some samples of blanks that you have created in this tutorial.
> 
> Check out https://www.penturners.org/resources/create-and-submit-tutorials.117/ you'll see how to include this in the library.


Wayne, I will add some examples which will make things clearer. All my stuff so far has been experimental. Now I will have to get serious and make something for real . When I joined IAP a few months ago having just started pen turning, I had no idea where it would take me. I feel very honored to have something in the library!


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 19, 2021)

Still working on this. Like all things woodworking the more you do the more that you see different, and perhaps better, ways. So, version 2 may take a while and hopefully will be much better than version 1.


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 29, 2021)

Still working on an improved write-up. I have changed the name to "Staves with a Twist" because spiral does not really describe it. If anybody has a better title I would be happy to know. I was getting some very inconsistent results which I traced to my 20 year old drill press. This delayed my progress, that and too much xmas festivities (all within the family). So I made a deal with SWMBO that I would fix the oven light in exchange for a new, much improved drill press which I am now using and finally getting somewhere. Must fix the light in the oven before SWMBO complains!


----------

